# Chuck 11/10/08 "Chuck vs. the Ex"



## Aniketos (Mar 6, 2006)

I haven't been able to say this in two weeks, man I love this show.

Casey's iphone picture, trying to pass the antibodies through saliva, having jeff choke himself so they could cheat on the cpr test (and about another 50 things)

After watching this episode I tried to think if I've ever watched a bad episode of Chuck, and I really haven't. I think that is why this show quickly became my favorite current show last year.

For once I don't mind sexual tension in a show either, I can't figure out why it doesn't bother me on this show when it bothers me on every other show.


----------



## Jeeters (Feb 25, 2003)

Another excellent episode. Also loved Casey's iphone picture. 

"I was born premature".

Also got a big laugh when Jeff starts to raise his hand to Awesome asking "who wants to pounce on some plastic?", and Lester pushes Jeff's hand back down with a "that's not what he means" look on his face.

Jordana Brewster is beautious.

Nice touch letting Yvonne Strahovski speak in her regular Australian accent when she impersonated the doctor.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Guy LaFleur? Somebody must be an old Montreal Canadians fan.

I like this show but for some reason it's intertwined in my brain with Reaper. I miss Reaper.


----------



## Jeeters (Feb 25, 2003)

cheesesteak said:


> I like this show but for some reason it's intertwined in my brain with Reaper. I miss Reaper.


Between what we see go down at the Buy More, and the shenanigans at the Work Bench on Reaper, I think I'd love to see an Office type show that takes place at a big box retailer.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

cheesesteak said:


> Guy LaFleur? Somebody must be an old Montreal Canadians fan....


Yeah, I almost choked on that one


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

This is easily one of the funnest shows on TV to watch. The more laugh out loud moments during 1 hour of Chuck than a season of many of the sitcoms out there.

Casey: "Let me die with my dignity."


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

I think this is now my favorite show as I look forward to it more than any other show right now. Last night was a great episode.


----------



## Magister (Oct 17, 2004)

This was funny all over.

When every at the restaurant said 'Hi Mr. Carmichael'...

JILL is freaking hot...

I liked the guys backing up in the Nerd Herd mobile to apoligize...

'I already called the police'


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

Magister said:


> JILL is freaking hot...


Yep



Spoiler



And we get her for two more episodes! Nice to get some more back story on Chuck


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

Also what was up with NBC HD last night? It looked as though Chuck was on film, it had an odd grain to it but then all the commercials, title, promos, etc. were fine.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Jeeters said:


> Nice touch letting Yvonne Strahovski speak in her regular Australian accent when she impersonated the doctor.


I hadn't heard her in her natural accent in a while, I had forgotten that it was quite that strong of an aussie accent.

The name of the company Guy and Chuck's ex worked for was ALMOST a reference to "The Fugitive" movie (here it was Cole McGregor; there it was Devlin McGregor).

I liked Casey's disguise in the restaurant.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Einselen said:


> Also what was up with NBC HD last night? It looked as though Chuck was on film, it had an odd grain to it but then all the commercials, title, promos, etc. were fine.


No such problems here... maybe a problem with your affiliate's MPEG decoder, or something else in the reception signal path?


----------



## [NG]Owner (Dec 19, 2006)

The best line in this episode was:

"Hello ... it's $12.50 per hour"

while Chuck was tapped into the call Jill made to whomever. My son and I laughed so hard, we rolled off the sofa.

That and Jill is simply SMOKING. I don't know what it is but I'm just partial to brunettes.

[NG]Owner


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Einselen said:


> Also what was up with NBC HD last night? It looked as though Chuck was on film, it had an odd grain to it but then all the commercials, title, promos, etc. were fine.


Looked fine here (especially when Chuck's ex was on screen...or Sarah  )



LoadStar said:


> ...I liked Casey's disguise in the restaurant.


I almost didn't recognize him or Sarah!



[NG]Owner;6835570 said:


> ...that and Jill is simply SMOKING. I don't know what it is but I'm just partial to brunettes.
> 
> [NG]Owner


...especially wearing glasses...


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

Bierboy said:


> Looked fine here (especially when Chuck's ex was on screen...or Sarah  )


It wasn't horrible at all, I mean only few people would probably notice it but there was some grain to the picture vs the typical sharpness HD provides.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

The three stooges were pretty funny this episode.

Chuck only makes $12.50/hr and he's been at Buy More for 4 or 5 years?


----------



## boywaja (Sep 30, 2001)

cheesesteak said:


> Chuck only makes $12.50/hr and he's been at Buy More for 4 or 5 years?


if only he'd gotten that assistant mgr job, he could havemade 15/hour.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

LoadStar said:


> I liked Casey's disguise in the restaurant.


I had to back up and watch it again. I didn't recognize him till they got to the table.

This was just a great episode all the way around.

I don't know if Casey will ever forgive Chuck.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Now all we need is the return of Lou (as played by Rachel Bilson).


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Graymalkin said:


> Now all we need is the return of Lou (as played by Rachel Bilson).


Threesome? Foursome?


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

Finally, a hottie who actually makes Sarah look a little dowdy. Maybe it was the contrast in styles - hot blonde versus hot brunette in glasses - but I wasn't bothered by the no-Sarah-in-underwear problem like I have whenever it has reared its head in the past. Or maybe it's just a re-appearance of my Lisa Loeb crush. 

Another great ep. Chuck is pretty fast with setting up the photo caller ID on his iPhone, isn't he?  Casey's glower on the caller ID was great.

And Sarah's Aussie accent is hawt. Why couldn't that scene have gone on longer?


----------



## rgr (Feb 21, 2003)

Magister said:


> When every at the restaurant said 'Hi Mr. Carmichael'...


I'm pretty sure he was using his real name ('Bartowski') for that scene, else he'd have to explain to his old girlfriend how everyone knows him by some other name. It was the scene outside the hotel, after he saved the day that everyone called him Carmichael, which would make sense if you're in the CIA, as she knew him to be by that time.


----------



## Sirius Black (Dec 26, 2001)

Ever since 1998's _The Faculty_, Jordana Brewster has been on my radar of hotness. She wore glasses in that movie too. The more we see of her, the better.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

ewww the kiss was toooo awkward. I cant believe they had to do that. The sheer number of cops in the hallway to pick up the girl was over the top. But 2pts for chuck showing her who's boss. 

nbc hd generally sucks...dont know why cbs is always so great ...but looked same to me as every other ep of chuck.


----------



## WinBear (Aug 24, 2000)

We had some weather-related dropouts in the HD signal, so I missed about 3-5 minutes of actual show.


----------



## TiVo Bum (Nov 6, 2004)

You don't see too many full hour comedies on TV and there's a good reason for that. Most of 'em sucked. Even The Office has to work hard to make their hour long shows work. Not Chuck. It's perfect. 

The wife and I fight over what to watch first Monday nights - Terminator or Chuck. Lately I've been letting the wife win and it's Chuck first with Sarah, Chuck's sister, and the assorted guest star hottie and then on to Cameron.


----------



## BriGuy20 (Aug 4, 2005)

i'd trade all the guest star candy this season and 2 yvonne-in-a-skimpy dress scenes for more jordana brewster.

Loved the Casey iPhone glower too. Did Chuck hold of wrong this episode? All the upside down iPhone gaffes are blurring together to me.


----------



## TIVOSciolist (Oct 13, 2003)

Aniketos said:


> After watching this episode I tried to think if I've ever watched a bad episode of Chuck, and I really haven't. I think that is why this show quickly became my favorite current show last year.


I started watching last season because of the writing. However, this show has quickly become the one with the hottest women on television.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

For you Jordana Brewster fans, you'll be pleased to know that she'll be in "Fast & Furious" -- yet another sequel to "The Fast and the Furious," coming out in 2009.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Were they being tongue-in-cheek when they had Jill make a snide remark about how implausible Chuck's saliva theory was? It seemed to me that it was no less plausible than her solution or about 99&#37; of the rest of the plots on this show.

I'm kind of confused about the overall storyline. Is Chuck dating Sarah in their "cover story" or not? I thought so, but then why weren't people (especially his sister) angry at Chuck for dating someone else?


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

TAsunder said:


> ...I'm kind of confused about the overall storyline. Is Chuck dating Sarah in their "cover story" or not? I thought so, but then why weren't people (especially his sister) angry at Chuck for dating someone else?


His sister WAS upset that he was dating his former girlfriend...very upset. At one point, early in the ep, Chuck was all spiffed out and Elle thought he was going out with Sarah. When he said he wasn't she was not happy.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Bierboy said:


> His sister WAS upset that he was dating his former girlfriend...very upset. At one point, early in the ep, Chuck was all spiffed out and Elle thought he was going out with Sarah. When he said he wasn't she was not happy.


Yeah but she was angry because he was going out with Jill, who made him feel like crap, or at least that's what she seemed to be saying. Not "How could you do that to Sarah"...


----------



## Bettamojo5 (Apr 12, 2004)

Great episode. Keep Chuck rolling along NBC.


----------



## Magister (Oct 17, 2004)

TAsunder said:


> Yeah but she was angry because he was going out with Jill, who made him feel like crap, or at least that's what she seemed to be saying. Not "How could you do that to Sarah"...


It is all POV. He is her brother so she is trying to think of him. If she was Sarahs friend it would be 'How could youdo that to Sarah...'


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

TAsunder said:


> Were they being tongue-in-cheek when they had Jill make a snide remark about how implausible Chuck's saliva theory was?
> 
> ?


why yes, they indeed were 'tongue in cheek'


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

newsposter said:


> why yes, they indeed were 'tongue in cheek'


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

TAsunder said:


> Yeah but she was angry because he was going out with Jill, who made him feel like crap, or at least that's what she seemed to be saying. Not "How could you do that to Sarah"...


I think they are just dating and not boyfriend-girlfriend. The dating cover is so they can go to fancy parties and dinners and Ellie and Capt Awesome think they are just going out on a date and that is why they are together and Chuck is all dressed up. You can date multiple people at one time.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

I don't think Sis thinks he's dating Jill. He said he was going to dinner with Jill, in the same way as the hypothetical in which Ellie might go to dinner with an old boyfriend (and she is most definitely exclusive with Captain Awesome).

And I think Ellie thinks there is an exclusive relationship with Sarah, and that's why she went ballistic when she found out it wasn't a hypothetical. Because she knows that Chuck has never really gotten over Jill, and that seeing Jill will not only screw Chuck up, but will also screw Sarah up.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

That would make a lot more sense than what I was thinking. I thought it was clear he was talking about an actual date, but maybe she didn't interpret it that way.


----------



## logic88 (Jun 7, 2001)

Chuck is hiding his new relationship with Jill from Ellie (whose full name is Elizabeth, apparently).

Good episode though at the end with everyone congratulating Chuck The Secret Agent on doing a great job, shouldn't Chuck be a little more concerned about maintaining his cover?


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

Sirius Black said:


> Ever since 1998's _The Faculty_, Jordana Brewster has been on my radar of hotness.


I saw her first! I was closed-captioning her on "As the World Turns" in 1997, and remember thinking she was pretty hot -- not that there was too much competition on "ATWT." If I recall correctly, she _didn't_ wear glasses there.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

logic88 said:


> Good episode though at the end with everyone congratulating Chuck The Secret Agent on doing a great job, shouldn't Chuck be a little more concerned about maintaining his cover?


They were congratulating Agent Charles Carmichael, not Chuck Bartowski of the Nerd Herd.


----------



## DeathRider (Dec 30, 2006)

[NG]Owner;6835570 said:


> while Chuck was tapped into the call Jill made to whomever.
> 
> [NG]Owner


I think it was the sorority sister [in the window] from college...in the Prologue...


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

I LOLed at the scene with the Buy More boys playing with Awesome's CPR dolls...the boxing, the imagined pillow fight between Sarah and Jill... 

Awesome (walking in upon this scene): What is wrong with you?
"I drink too much!"
"My parents set impossibly high standards!" 

I agree with everyone's comments...this show has great writing, everyone plays his/her part perfectly...and I too loved Casey's wig...and do I LOVE it whenever Chuck touches him and he growls...that sexy low growl...

TOTALLY OT: If anyone knows the comic Mike Berbiglia, (he's a regular guest on the Bob & Tom show, syndicated coast-to-coast) he tells a story about a host at a comedy club butchering the pronunciation of his last name while introducing him early in his career..."And now, Mike...BAHOOFSKY!" So every time I see Yvonne Strahovsky's name in the credits, I think, "Oh, Yvonne Strihiglia..."  Well, that one's just for me!


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I don't think Sis thinks he's dating Jill. He said he was going to dinner with Jill, in the same way as the hypothetical in which Ellie might go to dinner with an old boyfriend (and she is most definitely exclusive with Captain Awesome).
> 
> And I think Ellie thinks there is an exclusive relationship with Sarah, and that's why she went ballistic when she found out it wasn't a hypothetical. Because she knows that Chuck has never really gotten over Jill, and that seeing Jill will not only screw Chuck up, but will also screw Sarah up.


What he said.


----------



## logic88 (Jun 7, 2001)

JYoung said:


> They were congratulating Agent Charles Carmichael, not Chuck Bartowski of the Nerd Herd.


I guess. Except he was in his Nerd Herd getup so it wouldn't be hard to make that connection.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

logic88 said:


> I guess. Except he was in his Nerd Herd getup so it wouldn't be hard to make that connection.


A white shirt and a tie?
Do you know how many guys wear that in Southern California?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

JYoung said:


> A white shirt and a tie?
> Do you know how many guys wear that in Southern California?


Plus Agent Carmichael may have been on an undercover assignment at Buy More!


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

Einselen said:


> I think they are just dating and not boyfriend-girlfriend. The dating cover is so they can go to fancy parties and dinners and Ellie and Capt Awesome think they are just going out on a date and that is why they are together and Chuck is all dressed up. You can date multiple people at one time.


No any more. I can't recall the last time I knew anyone dating more than one person. My folks said that used to be the way but mostly people are serial daters now.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

IJustLikeTivo said:


> No any more. I can't recall the last time I knew anyone dating more than one person. My folks said that used to be the way but mostly people are serial daters now.


If I could I would date more then one person. Problem is first I have to be dating someone to be able to date more then one person


----------



## mrmike (May 2, 2001)

IJustLikeTivo said:


> No any more. I can't recall the last time I knew anyone dating more than one person. My folks said that used to be the way but mostly people are serial daters now.


The young kids don't date any more. They hang out. And hook up. Dating is an old persons concept. (Or so says the young person in my life)


----------



## BriGuy20 (Aug 4, 2005)

Jeeters said:


> Nice touch letting Yvonne Strahovski speak in her regular Australian accent when she impersonated the doctor.


I had no idea Ms. Strahovski was Aussie. In fact, I thought the Australian was a joke and she was faking THAT. The great majority of Brits and Aussies do an American accent so well you wouldn't think they are such unless you were told so (Hugh Laurie, Lena Headey). The only American accent I've heard where I realized something was off was Rebecca Mader when she was on that Fox lawyers show that only got about 16 episodes.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I don't think Sis thinks he's dating Jill. He said he was going to dinner with Jill, in the same way as the hypothetical in which Ellie might go to dinner with an old boyfriend (and she is most definitely exclusive with Captain Awesome).
> 
> And I think Ellie thinks there is an exclusive relationship with Sarah, and that's why she went ballistic when she found out it wasn't a hypothetical. Because she knows that Chuck has never really gotten over Jill, and that seeing Jill will not only screw Chuck up, but will also screw Sarah up.


Don't forget that Ellie also asked Sarah to be a bridesmaid.
So at least Ellie thinks that they've bonded to some degree.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

BriGuy20 said:


> I had no idea Ms. Strahovski was Aussie. In fact, I thought the Australian was a joke and she was faking THAT. The great majority of Brits and Aussies do an American accent so well you wouldn't think they are such unless you were told so (Hugh Laurie, Lena Headey). The only American accent I've heard where I realized something was off was Rebecca Mader when she was on that Fox lawyers show that only got about 16 episodes.


If you want to see a really crappy accent attempt, check out the episode of The Shield directed by David Mamet where is wife, Rebecca Pidgeon, supposedly has a British accent. The other characters wonder where she's from because of the "accent" but she actually has no accent at all, just her normal American "partial brain death" monotone voice.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

BriGuy20 said:


> The only American accent I've heard where I realized something was off was Rebecca Mader when she was on that Fox lawyers show that only got about 16 episodes.


I'd add two:
- Sophia Myles, "Moonlight."
- Michelle Ryan, "Bionic Woman."

Both were good, don't get me wrong, but there was something slightly off about both... and more to the point, both seemed to be somewhat wooden in their acting because they were paying more attention to their accent.


----------



## Sirius Black (Dec 26, 2001)

On the topic of Brits doing American accents, I saw something on YouTube a while back on Hugh Laurie. I think he was on Conan or something like that. He said the hardest thing about the show is doing the American accent. I haven't watch House enough to know where the character is from but if I didn't know Laurie was a Brit, I never would have suspected. The same with Ms. Strahovski.


----------



## Mavrick22 (Feb 7, 2006)

Now if we could just have some scenes with Jordana Brewster and Yvonne Strahovski like we had in the movie D.E.B.S. with Jordana Brewster and Sara Foster.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Mavrick22 said:


> Now if we could just have some scenes with Jordana Brewster and Yvonne Strahovski like we had in the movie D.E.B.S. with Jordana Brewster and Sara Foster.


Well, if we were so lucky to see THAT scene (Jordana and Yvonne -- and Ellie, too!), you know what Casey would say when he sees it, right? 

IBIMB


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

LoadStar said:


> I'd add two:
> - Sophia Myles, "Moonlight."
> - Michelle Ryan, "Bionic Woman."
> 
> Both were good, don't get me wrong, but there was something slightly off about both... and more to the point, both seemed to be somewhat wooden in their acting because they were paying more attention to their accent.


Yes...they've both done excellent work with their native accents, and you wouldn't know it from watching their American TV shows.

(Although Myles definitely improved as Moonlight went on. Who knows, if Bionic Woman had lasted more than 15 minutes maybe Ryan would have also. Anybody who can hold her own with such magnificent scenery-chewers as James Nesbitt and Paterson Joseph can't be all bad! )


----------



## rgr (Feb 21, 2003)

Mavrick22 said:


>


"Why Ms. Walker, I think I've discovered an antibody that CAN be transmitted by saliva!"


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Nothing anti about those bodies.


----------



## NoCleverUsername (Jan 29, 2005)

LoadStar said:


> I'd add two:
> - Sophia Myles, "Moonlight."
> - Michelle Ryan, "Bionic Woman."
> 
> Both were good, don't get me wrong, but there was something slightly off about both... and more to the point, both seemed to be somewhat wooden in their acting because they were paying more attention to their accent.


- Melanie Lynskey, "Two and a Half Men"
- Alan Dale, "Lost," "NCIS," "The O.C.," etc.
- Damian Lewis, "Band of Brothers" & "Life"


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

NoCleverUsername said:


> - Damian Lewis, "Band of Brothers" & "Life"


But Lewis's odd diction is absolutely perfect for his character in Life. I don't know whether or not he's capable of doing a perfectly natural accent, but if he did the show would be slightly diminished.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

Just watched this last night. Jill looks _so much_ like my wife's best friend from high school (they are still good friends and keep in touch). It was weird.


----------



## dtle (Dec 12, 2001)

Is it just me, or are the pictures in Chuck's threads a little NSFW?


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

dtle said:


> Is it just me, or are the pictures in Chuck's threads a little NSFW?


Just you. I think employers should get with the time and be open to girls kissing girls (I mean there is a song about it)


----------



## anom (Apr 18, 2005)

JYoung said:


> A white shirt and a tie?
> Do you know how many guys wear that in Southern California?


A _short sleeved_ white shirt? Not many, I hope. There's a reason that its the geek squad's uniform.



cheesesteak said:


> Guy LaFleur? Somebody must be an old Montreal Canadians fan.


The villain a week or two ago was named Von Hayes. Is naming bad guys after B-list 80's pro athletes some kind of reoccurring theme on this show?


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

cheesesteak said:


> Guy LaFleur? Somebody must be an old Montreal Canadians fan...





anom said:


> ...The villain a week or two ago was named Von Hayes. Is naming bad guys after B-list 80's pro athletes some kind of reoccurring theme on this show?


I wouldn't call LeFleur a "B list" pro athlete....

From Wiki -- "Guy Damien Lafleur, OC, CQ, (born September 20, 1951, in Thurso, Quebec), is a former professional ice hockey player and is widely regarded as one of the most naturally gifted and popular players ever to play professional ice hockey."


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Graymalkin said:


> For you Jordana Brewster fans, you'll be pleased to know that she'll be in "Fast & Furious" -- yet another sequel to "The Fast and the Furious," coming out in 2009.


I've never had a greater desire to be a necklace.


JYoung said:


> A white shirt and a tie?
> Do you know how many guys wear that in Southern California?





anom said:


> A _short sleeved_ white shirt? Not many, I hope. There's a reason that its the geek squad's uniform.


anom, you stole my thunder by just a couple of hours. Nobody wears short-sleeved white shirts.


----------



## BriGuy20 (Aug 4, 2005)

I had ABSOLUTELY no idea Damian Lewis was British. I agree that the accent Mr. Lewis uses in Life suits the character, don't find it unconvincing. Yet again they do it so well you wouldn't know.

I agree with the assessment of Michelle Ryan in Bionic Woman, her acting seemed off even more than the accent though.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

anom said:


> A _short sleeved_ white shirt? Not many, I hope. There's a reason that its the geek squad's uniform.





DevdogAZ said:


> anom, you stole my thunder by just a couple of hours. Nobody wears short-sleeved white shirts.


I see plenty of them in Southern California, with and without ties.
Hell, I own two or three.

And I know I've seen people wearing them in Arizona as well.


----------



## anom (Apr 18, 2005)

JYoung said:


> I see plenty of them in Southern California, with and without ties.
> Hell, I own two or three.
> 
> And I know I've seen people wearing them in Arizona as well.


Short sleeve shirt + tie = not a good look


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

BriGuy20 said:


> I agree with the assessment of Michelle Ryan in Bionic Woman, her acting seemed off even more than the accent though.


Right, but I think it's the effort of the accent that throws off the acting. She's much more natural...still reserved, but natural...with her native accent. Same with Sophia Myles. They both do good American accents, but with wooden acting that you don't get in their English performances.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Bierboy said:


> I wouldn't call LeFleur a "B list" pro athlete....
> 
> From Wiki -- "Guy Damien Lafleur, OC, CQ, (born September 20, 1951, in Thurso, Quebec), is a former professional ice hockey player and is widely regarded as one of the most naturally gifted and popular players ever to play professional ice hockey."


Hockey? Yeah, B-list.


----------



## anom (Apr 18, 2005)

Bierboy said:


> I wouldn't call LeFleur a "B list" pro athlete....
> 
> From Wiki -- "Guy Damien Lafleur, OC, CQ, (born September 20, 1951, in Thurso, Quebec), is a former professional ice hockey player and is widely regarded as one of the most naturally gifted and popular players ever to play professional ice hockey."


Fine, but you get my point. Do they do this in every episode?


----------



## BriGuy20 (Aug 4, 2005)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Right, but I think it's the effort of the accent that throws off the acting. She's much more natural...still reserved, but natural...with her native accent. Same with Sophia Myles. They both do good American accents, but with wooden acting that you don't get in their English performances.


That sounds about right, but as I've never seen either of them with their natural accents I'll have to defer to your judgement.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

BriGuy20 said:


> That sounds about right, but as I've never seen either of them with their natural accents I'll have to defer to your judgement.


If you watch Doctor Who, Sophia Myles was Madame Pompadour.

Michelle Ryan was one of the stars of the great Jekyll mini, which is worth tracking down if for no other reason than it also stars two people named to replace David Tennant in Doctor Who, James Nesbitt and Paterson Joseph.


----------



## BriGuy20 (Aug 4, 2005)

Not a Doctor Who fan, may check out the Jekyll miniseries sometime though.

My British tastes mainly consist of Hotel Babylon and the UK/Channel 4 version of Kitchen Nightmares, I haven't ventured much beyond that.

First on my list of stuff I'd venture into would be Blackadder and things they air on Masterpiece Theater Mystery.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

JYoung said:


> I see plenty of them in Southern California, with and without ties.
> Hell, I own two or three.
> 
> And I know I've seen people wearing them in Arizona as well.


I own one as well. But I know full well that when I wear it I look like a dork and only do so for comfort reasons when it's hot in the summer.


----------



## doom1701 (May 15, 2001)

Finally caught up to this episode tonight. This show always makes me want to laugh and cry at the same time. Part of me doesn't want to watch anymore, because I know that Chuck's heart will have to be destroyed to keep the show going. Something terrible will probably happen to Jill, and Chuck will have to go around pretending like it's a regular day.

And, maybe I'm just a little jaded, but Jill just didn't look right to me. It was like one of those movies where the "ugly duckling" turns beautiful; they put glasses on the super hot chick to pretend that she was somewhat of a nerd. Instead she was just a super hot chick with glasses.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

doom1701 said:


> Finally caught up to this episode tonight. This show always makes me want to laugh and cry at the same time. Part of me doesn't want to watch anymore, because I know that Chuck's heart will have to be destroyed to keep the show going. Something terrible will probably happen to Jill, and Chuck will have to go around pretending like it's a regular day.
> 
> And, maybe I'm just a little jaded, but Jill just didn't look right to me. It was like one of those movies where the "ugly duckling" turns beautiful; they put glasses on the super hot chick to pretend that she was somewhat of a nerd. Instead she was just a super hot chick with glasses.


I thought the glasses actually made her hotter. And I'm not usually one to dig chicks in glasses, but this time I definitely am.


----------



## Jeeters (Feb 25, 2003)

doom1701 said:


> And, maybe I'm just a little jaded, but Jill just didn't look right to me. It was like one of those movies where the "ugly duckling" turns beautiful; they put glasses on the super hot chick to pretend that she was somewhat of a nerd. Instead she was just a super hot chick with glasses.


Actually, what I liked about it is that she was a hot from the get go. They stuck glasses on her just to help emphasize that she's smart.

Any other show, she would have started out as a nerd, just like Chuck, but on this show, they showed that Chuck was able to date outside his league.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

DevdogAZ said:


> I thought the glasses actually made her hotter. And I'm not usually one to dig chicks in glasses, but this time I definitely am.


To be specific, super hot chick with glasses and a smokin business suit. Man, that first scene with her at the conference was hawt.


----------



## anom (Apr 18, 2005)

anom said:


> Fine, but you get my point. Do they do this in every episode?


At last, an answer!


----------

